# Web Page for CF's Counter-IED Task Force (C-IED TF)



## The Bread Guy (22 Sep 2009)

Just spotted this via Army News:


> The Canadian Forces (CF) Counter Improvised Explosive Device Task Force (C-IED TF) launched classified and non-classified websites September 1. The sites will provide soldiers and the general public with timely and relevant information on counter-improvised explosive devices (C-IEDs).
> 
> “The IEDs are not an un-defeatable bogeyman. Steps are being taken for training and capability development that are going to allow [soldiers] to meet this threat and turn it against the enemy,” said Task Force Commander Colonel Omer Lavoie in an interview with Army News.
> 
> ...



Well done to the team for using the internet for back-and-forth, and well done for adding a public site so anyone can learn of the valuable work being done!


----------

